# What QD's



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Right all, QD's seem to be gaining popularity and there are alot on the market.... 

Every one likes a nice QD but it can be a bit of a minefield when choosing one. 

I was interested to know what everyone is using and why please :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bouncers. Superb results and very easy to use. Decent pricing also.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Odk entourage: inside, outside and trim.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Again bouncers i try others and go back to it the smell,finish etc superb,also love but its expensive Pinnacle crystal mist and odk entourage.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

hobbs182 said:


> Odk entourage: inside, outside and trim.


I have feeling that Bouncers and ODK have same DNA...


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Agree having both diff is the scent,cant tell them apart other than scent which i prefer the bouncers


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Another thumbs up for bouncers done and dusted. Easy to use with no smears and really brings the gloss levels up. I see alot of people mentioning Zaino Z8 aswell which I haven't yet bought but will be my next purchase!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I like AF finale so easy on and off leaves lovely smooth to touch Also like bouncers D+D and megs last touch smells great


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was sent a parcel from xpert60 and there speed detailer seems to be getting a good use, what makes it different is to me its more of a waterless wash type product, on application its well lubed so wipe off is a breeze, it disappears into the paintwork to leave a crystal clear gloss to me is very closely if not identical to z8 or carlack.

All time fav and getting hard to obtain here is blackfire deep gloss spray, simple,effortless and leaves a stunning finish both adds depth and liquid gloss as apposed to just a gloss finish, love it.

And cant leave out the nanoskin smooth, easy instant gloss, again disappears into paintwork and leaves the paintwork extreamly smooth with a warm gloss, being the cheapest of qd's ive used its certainly worth a pun.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

k9vnd when you mention the BF product is this the Polymer Spray one or the Midnight Sun Instant Detailer please


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Zaino z6 gloss enhanced for me


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I use a few here goes lol,
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z8
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7
Adam's Detail Spray
Bouncers Done & Dusted
Lucas Slick Mist Detail Spray
Britemax Spray 'N' Shine
Finishkare 425
Autosmart Tango
And about 4 or 5 other one's lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry to be repetitive but bsdV7 50/50 is the dogs although recently I tried smart wax and that was suspiciously like CG V7 but blue.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Obsession wax flawless is awesome. Beads really well and super easy to use. Last a god while. Bouncers done dusted is also another favourite of mine.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ODK Entourage is the best I've used for ease, minimal amount req'd and the finish it leaves is extremely glossy, looks like glass imo.

Also just bought Bouncers D+D as everyone was raving about it. Tried it Sunday and it's very very good, on par with ODK Entourage for the same reasons as above.

I'll be sticking with these 2 for some time now.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

using bouncers done and dusted because it has a lovely glossy finish and it actually will last 3 weeks before it wears off.
i tried af finale but it seemed to just be lasting a few days for me plus the finish is better with dd
also tried dj red mist tropical in the past but wasnt sure on it and im pretty sure it was degrading the wax on the car


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone, its given me some ideas:thumb:

My thanks button disappeared half way through page 1


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Thank you very much everyone, its given me some ideas:thumb:
> 
> My thanks button disappeared half way through page 1


Admin tell me it's 50 posts before you can thank someone. I know you have 1000's but I'm adding to my tally with this :lol:

Oh & CG V07 gets my vote everytime:thumb:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Sonax BSD all the way, it even smells amazing you almost want to wear it as an aftershave or something!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Bouncers seems to get good reviews everywhere dont think i have seen a negative. might have to give it a try myself


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Currently Britemax Spray & Shine.

Was recommended by s friend and very impressed with it so far.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> ODK Entourage is the best I've used for ease, minimal amount req'd and the finish it leaves is extremely glossy, looks like glass imo.
> 
> Also just bought Bouncers D+D as everyone was raving about it. Tried it Sunday and it's very very good, on par with ODK Entourage for the same reasons as above.
> 
> I'll be sticking with these 2 for some time now.





OvEr_KiLL said:


> using bouncers done and dusted because it has a lovely glossy finish and it actually will last 3 weeks before it wears off.
> i tried af finale but it seemed to just be lasting a few days for me plus the finish is better with dd
> also tried dj red mist tropical in the past but wasnt sure on it and im pretty sure it was degrading the wax on the car


Interesting comments - I have tried Enourage and I found it lasted comfortably 2 months. nbray67 - did you find that bouncers and ODK both lasted only a few weeks? Was I just lucky?


----------



## PSIMMO (Jan 21, 2015)

madcow ultra violet is one of the best IMO. no smears and leaves a ridiculously glossy finish!! doesn't smell to bad either!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Tango – more a drying aid but quick and easy and gives a week or so of extra protection.
AS Wax Detail Spray – little goes a long way, gives a warmer finish to sealants, last a couple of weeks.
PM Detail Spray – easy to apply and last well – about 3 to 4 weeks
Meguiars Quik Detailer – love this, great beading and long lasting and a little goes a long way. My favourite just slightly ahead of PM detail spray.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I am interested by all these products which give a week or a couple of weeks. As far as I am concerned, these are literally just putting down something oil on the surface to modify the look. They are not doing any protection. The only reason that they give any durability is that they are oily and sticky. They are giving nothing more in protection than the oily traffic film which you just removed.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adjones said:


> I am interested by all these products which give a week or a couple of weeks. As far as I am concerned, these are literally just putting down something oil on the surface to modify the look. They are not doing any protection. The only reason that they give any durability is that they are oily and sticky. They are giving nothing more in protection than the oily traffic film which you just removed.


yes they are, well bouncers dd is anyways its more of a sealant than than a qd  and yes it does last a few weeks as the car was still glossed out and i was monitoring the beading, see what mr bouncer himself says


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Be nice if odk and bouncers and obsession wax and af could comment on the above by Adjones i have seen better protection with dand and odks qd.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

adjones said:


> Interesting comments - I have tried Enourage and I found it lasted comfortably 2 months. nbray67 - did you find that bouncers and ODK both lasted only a few weeks? Was I just lucky?


I can't comment on durability in truth buddy as the car is wearing AF Desire which has quite good durability anyway.

The ODK Entourage just added, or seemed to, more gloss/wetness/glass like look to what I had already achieved with Desire.

The car is washed weekly with a premium shampoo, towel dried and then topped up with a QD, with this weeks QD being Bouncers D+D and it generally always looks clean and shiny between washes. Is it the AF Desire or the QD keeping it looking good. I don't know mate but my current combo works for me and is better than I've achieved with other QD's.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Bought the Bouncers done & dusted at Waxstock on special offer - used it a few times over quartz coating I had a chat to the man himself at the show to check it was good over quartz coating - and fusso 99 and its a really nice easy to use product and that smell  the only negative for me is the stupid little spray trigger supplied...

I have used a few different qds over the last few years Britemax was ok nothing to shout about and as mentioned the Sonax BSD is a beast although as stated more of a sealant.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've gone back to Megs Last Touch and had forgotten
a) how nice it smells
b) how good it leaves your paint looking!

Paintwork beads nicely with this alone til the next wash.

Another I have bought loads of in the past few years
Clearkote Quikshine

Sonax BSD is, as Kevlar says, a beast - more durable, but not as slick as the two above.

I had Bouncers D&D in my basket last night and it got a bit late, I think the comments in this thread might make me get it paid for tonight


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm also using Bouncers D&D at the moment after reading reviews on here.
It's giving great results, it's also very economical as I've done 5 cars so far and its hardly used any product...think that's down to the little trigger spray head!
Also used it on some piano black interior items with flawless results, and as a bonus it leaves a nice scent in the car aswell!! :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm down to only Meg's last touch and I'm running out of that now after a couple of years of using it for everything. I'm after buying something soon for winter top ups - has anyone got any suggestions? It'll be going over Colli 476s and used after a maintenance wash. 

Criteria

Easy on/off - don't wanna be messing about middle of December! 
Flexible - to be used on all surfaces
Looks - Gloss Gloss Gloss!!! 
Durability - Needs to work well with what's underneath and offer around 2-4 weeks

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

AS_BO said:


> I'm down to only Meg's last touch and I'm running out of that now after a couple of years of using it for everything. I'm after buying something soon for winter top ups - has anyone got any suggestions? It'll be going over Colli 476s and used after a maintenance wash.
> 
> Criteria
> 
> ...


if you read the thread you will see that bouncers done and dusted fits your criteria !  you can even use it on glass as a sealant and inside plastics and trim and you will get at least 3 weeks from it, works fine on top of sealant/wax and yes its easy on and off + gloss gloss gloss


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> also tried dj red mist tropical in the past but wasnt sure on it and im pretty sure it was degrading the wax on the car


Red Mist is a protection detailer, so it was created as a spray sealant rather than a QD. It'll give the wet look and gloss, but doesn't have the light cleaning capabilities of a QD. Also it can be used as a top up on wax, but we recommend waiting 48 hours after the wax has been applied. There can be interference issues due to the solvents in Red Mist, once the wax has fully cured, it's all good to go :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigpapaburgundy said:


> Red Mist is a protection detailer, so it was created as a spray sealant rather than a QD. It'll give the wet look and gloss, but doesn't have the light cleaning capabilities of a QD. Also it can be used as a top up on wax, but we recommend waiting 48 hours after the wax has been applied. There can be interference issues due to the solvents in Red Mist, once the wax has fully cured, it's all good to go :thumb:


thanx for that mate  might try it again soon then, can i use it as a drying aid? what would you say the durability is like, say 3 weeks?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Also Bouncers Done and Dusted smells fantastic ️


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

My current favourite is Gtechniq QD. Bought five litres of it for £38. Great gloss and feel.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers guys and gals, alot of good suggestions and some i hadn't thought of:thumb:

Obviously some QD's are better at some jobs than others for instance some might clean well and some are good as a drying aid..... 

So do you all have only one in your detailing bag or might you use 2 on a job?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Try done and dusted then odk s on top looks awesome


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

svended said:


> My current favourite is Gtechniq QD. Bought five litres of it for £38. Great gloss and feel.


Quite cheap! Tell me more.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

VictoriaWax Quick Detail - Simple , easy to use , refresh look without ruin water behavior , my fav QD .

AutoFinesse QD - Easy to use , add protection , gives warm glow like Illusion wax ! you can call it illusion Spray wax , strwaberry with light chemical smell .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use CG Synthetic QD or Gyeon Cure as a drying aid. Tend to use CG Speed Wipe or Bouncers D&D for gloss etc (and Cure diluted on OH's car).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to try some Bouncers qd after all the reviews I have seen.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelwax QED, reasonably priced, glossy finish, never had a issue.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

camerashy said:


> k9vnd when you mention the BF product is this the Polymer Spray one or the Midnight Sun Instant Detailer please


none of the 2 bud that's why I said getting harder to obtain here.

Can be obtained here but very limited..lol
http://www.vertar.com/Blackfire/blackfire-gloss-enhancing-polish-maintenance-kit/


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

svended said:


> My current favourite is Gtechniq QD. Bought five litres of it for £38. Great gloss and feel.


To be fair that's the most underrated qd ever, it's the bomb and not something I'd ever be without

I do like to match brands so if I'm c2v3 in Gill use this

If I'm bmd ing I'll use d&d the bmd spray is utter ****e


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> To be fair that's the most underrated qd ever, it's the bomb and not something I'd ever be without
> 
> I do like to match brands so if I'm c2v3 in Gill use this
> 
> If I'm bmd ing I'll use d&d the bmd spray is utter ****e


 Doug the bmd spray is no good?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

big fan of finishkare fk425


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Doug the bmd spray is no good?


I thought it was rubbish loved the wax but the hybrid was a no go for me mate added nothing

Pay the postage you can have it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Doug thanks for the offer but i didnt rate the 2 waxes from them sirius dark and morpheus.Use it on your yoghurt pots


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> To be fair that's the most underrated qd ever, it's the bomb and not something I'd ever be without
> 
> I do like to match brands so if I'm c2v3 in Gill use this
> 
> If I'm bmd ing I'll use d&d the bmd spray is utter ****e


High praise indeed Doug, time to buy I think


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Dougnorwich said:


> To be fair that's the most underrated qd ever, it's the bomb and not something I'd ever be without


Not many reviews from it here. Can you enlighten us ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> VictoriaWax Quick Detail - Simple , easy to use , refresh look without ruin water behavior , my fav QD .
> 
> AutoFinesse QD - Easy to use , add protection , gives warm glow like Illusion wax ! you can call it illusion Spray wax , strwaberry with light chemical smell .


+ 1 on vics


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Dougnorwich said:


> To be fair that's the most underrated qd ever, it's the bomb and not something I'd ever be without
> 
> I do like to match brands so if I'm c2v3 in Gill use this
> 
> If I'm bmd ing I'll use d&d the bmd spray is utter ****e


My neighbour has got a new (to him) car and asked me to keep it looking good when ever I get chance to. I foam Gwash onto the car, rinse, 2BM Gwash, rinse and dry with the QD one panel at a time and she looks great. Dirty to glossy in 30 minutes. 
My colleagues at work love it on their red Golf and silver Q5. 
Did our Superb the other day, 30 minutes. 
So quick and effortless.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But makes it better than others? Have you tried Done&Dusted?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

adjones said:


> I am interested by all these products which give a week or a couple of weeks. As far as I am concerned, these are literally just putting down something oil on the surface to modify the look. They are not doing any protection. The only reason that they give any durability is that they are oily and sticky. They are giving nothing more in protection than the oily traffic film which you just removed.


A Qd isnt about protection its all about a light clean and a quick bust (oil) to the finish. A lot of newer QD's are not actually a QD, more a spray wax/sealant. :thumb:


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

As mentioned by many my favourites are ODK Entourage and Bouncers D+D


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

For what it's worth.

The Extra Special QD - Victoria Wax Quick Detailer
The Daily QD - Finish Kare FK#425
The Daily Spray Sealant - Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

M135 is it anything like ultimate QD?

Just started using fk425 and quite impressed so far for a quick touch up after a general wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria QD is a really nice one,looks like a fresh coat of Victoria wax after buffed off.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> M135 is it anything like ultimate QD?
> 
> Just started using fk425 and quite impressed so far for a quick touch up after a general wash.


Ultimate and M135 is the same thing just in diffrent bottles.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> *M135 is it anything like ultimate QD?*
> 
> Just started using fk425 and quite impressed so far for a quick touch up after a general wash.


It's EXACTLY like it, for the trade.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> A Qd isnt about protection its all about a light clean and a quick bust (oil) to the finish. A lot of newer QD's are not actually a QD, more a spray wax/sealant. :thumb:


It seems to me that the durability issue arises in almost every review and i think that the durable products gain the most traction. IMO, since the 'new' type detailers can clean, add gloss AND give durable results, the old style products are behind the game.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx for that mate  might try it again soon then, can i use it as a drying aid? what would you say the durability is like, say 3 weeks?


No probs :thumb: You should only use it on dry clean paint, it acts as a protection layer or a top up on your existing LSP, not as a drying aid (best to use a high lubricating product, i usually go with Low on Eau rinseless wash diluted in a spray bottle ) .

The durability depends on the prep, if over a wax then it should get 3 weeks (maybe more), if on bare paint it'll be month + :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

another vote for Finishkare fk425.
Still rate clearkote quickshine too.
I have several qd sprays and they all do a great job. Cant remember using a bad one tbh.
What I do find though that on black cars in the damp, most of my qd`s smeared and took ages to buff (most notable on black). No such problem with the fk425 hence its my goto one. It can be purchased in a huge bottle and its cheap enough to not concern me when the missus uses it around the house on all the shiny surfaces. She comments that the gloss black blinds stay dust free longer and my finger prints come off the gloss doors much easier. Must be good

I have a bilthamber one which is in a metal can. Its good but twice now the can has slipped out through my grip, not good when it lands on the car


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Bouncers Done and Dusted
ODK Entourage
Pinnacle Crystal Mist
Zaino Z8
Auto Finess Finale
Meguires Last Touch
Xpert60 speed detailer
Blackfire Midnight Sun instant detailer
Zaino Z6
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer

Chemical Guys Speed Wipe

Chemical Guys Hybrid V7

Adam's Detail Spray

Lucas Slick Mist Detail Spray

Britemax Spray 'N' Shine

Finishkare 425

Autosmart Tango

Obsession wax flawless
Mad Cow Ultra Violet
Autosmart Detail spray
Power maxed Detail spray
Clearkote Quikshine
Dodo Juice Red mist tropical
Gtechniq QD
VictoriaWax Quick Detail
Angelwax QED
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer
Sonax brilliant shine detailer 

Thats quite a list.... Cheers guys.

Any more for any more?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

When you will make "biggest qd's ever review"??:thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Always used Sonax BSD, although I bought some AF Finale to try this time due to recs on this forum.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

sm81 said:


> When you will make "biggest qd's ever review"??:thumb:


Just mulling it over at the moment SM:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cadmunkey said:


> Always used Sonax BSD, although I bought some AF Finale to try this time due to recs on this forum.


Cheers, missed that one off the list :thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Megiuars Ultimate Quick Detailer
Auto Finesse Finale

I've used both as drying aids and prefer Megiuars, there's not much in it really.

I'll be buying Done & Dusted soon.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Not many reviews from it here. Can you enlighten us ?


Difficult to say mate it's not c2 watered down, it's a clear fluid no smell, light mist wipes and flashes easy, it adds protection I'd say for about 4 weeks, sealant shows through as its a very glass finish, flake pop from it is great and it's very easy to use.....the only thing I don't like is the spray head d&d has a great atomiser spray head this is a bit more and can dribble after you've sprayed

I like it a lot and use it if I'm using c2, d&d is on par I'd say

It has a very very slick finish no grabbing and it feels like glass it's really really smooth, great for water spots and any other washing bits left behind I'd say worth it 100%

But I'll always be keeping d&d too.......arrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh

Can't decide if I had to have one it would be d&d due to the head and smell, finish I'd say is equal


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS fruit twist & banana shake are absolutely brilliant. These and bouncers D&D are my go to QD's now


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Try done and dusted then odk s on top looks awesome


Like me you have a cup. ADS car care fruit twist is a must try. It brings mine up amazing. Top it with ADS cherry skin and ull be giggling at the gloss lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

adjones said:


> It seems to me that the durability issue arises in almost every review and i think that the durable products gain the most traction. IMO, since the 'new' type detailers can clean, add gloss AND give durable results, the old style products are behind the game.


some of the more durable QD's are more a spray sealant or wax, and are not anywhere as good at cleaning compared to a proper QD.what helps makes a good QD are lost when longer durability is added. the oils etc you refured to are what help a QD clean better.
The QD / spray wax market is becoming as mixed up as the wax/sealant market.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheers kyle will do


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I've went back to Meg's LT it's awsome the gloss it leave's is insane i use this in the summer & Megs UQD is awesome also it give's great gloss and water sheeting i use this in winter i love them i forgot how good they are!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

I like Mad car care lemon meringue qd very nice product & smells amazing. Not made any more so good job i have a few spare bottles in the stash !!!

I also like Bouncers D&D very good stuff


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Bouncers Done and Dusted
> ODK Entourage
> Pinnacle Crystal Mist
> Zaino Z8
> ...


What a thread! This should be made into a poll for quick reference, can a poll have that many options?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Joely P said:


> What a thread! This should be made into a poll for quick reference, can a poll have that many options?


I was mulling over doing a shootout style mega review, didn't realise that there would be so many suggestions


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Tango for me, you can put a capful in a rinse bucket to dry your car.

BSD buy when on offer, great stuff....suggested by Bevvo.

John Tht.


----------

